# America's Salvation



## Mrs. M.

​
If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land. 
 II Chronicles 7:14

Our founding fathers would be the first to tell us – if they could – that the nation that trusts in God will prevail and the nation that places their trust in anything else, will not.

Nowhere in the Bible does it tell us to place our trust in men. Yet that is precisely what has happened during this 2016 GOP presidential race. While Donald Trump may not be a born again Christian, I do believe he is _being _saved. Trump has not abandoned the truth in exchange for a GOP establishment endorsement.  

Donald Trump's sincerity places him light years ahead of those who are playing the part of hypocrites.

I am not so convinced that Trump's opponents are genuine followers of Jesus Christ. We've got a former Catholic who converted to Mormonism and then converted back to Catholicism and a Southern Baptist who is described as a Pentecostal. The Southern Baptists do not believe in the gifts of the Holy Spirit while the Pentecostal denomination does. 

 Ted Cruz has more than one question mark hanging over his own head today. 

Marco Rubio's personal attack ads against Trump in Florida speak volumes about his brand of religion - ruthless ambition with little regard for truth or righteousness. His borrowing habits and debt problems reveal a man who is not capable of managing his own household much less a 19 trillion dollar national deficit. 

While Donald Trump has proven he _is_ an astute businessman, he is not God and he cannot give us what isn't his to give. I'm voting for Trump but depending upon the LORD for America's salvation.

America's blessings come from the Lord. The Christians in America are called by God. When we pray and seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways, God will hear from heaven, forgive our sin and heal our land.

It is “our ways” that have kept us from the blessings of God. Not crooked politicians who have bent their knee to Baal. We have elected such men because our discernment has been hindered by the sin in our land.

Our nation is hanging in the balance right now due to a power struggle which is attempting to redefine the future of our sovereignty. House Speaker Paul Ryan has stated that Trump is wrong to suggest a ban on Muslim immigration.  Paul Ryan said, “That is not who we are.” House Speaker Paul Ryan is using President Obama's talking points verbatim.

I have a question for President Obama and his spokesman Mr. Ryan. Who do you think we are?

Our founding fathers had some pretty specific ideas about that. Thomas Jefferson understood the danger of Islam. Under his administration, America suffered her first Islamic attack. The story is preserved in the Marine's Hymn. It is the oldest official song in the United States military.

To the shores of Tripoli refers to the first Barbary War which was fought against Muslim pirates who had captured our Marines and held them for ransom.

The lyrics, to the Halls of Montezuma refers to the battle of Chapultepec during the Mexican-American war.

The Marine's Hymn ends with these words:

In many a strife we've fought for life and never lost our nerve;
If the Army and the Navy
Ever look on Heaven's scenes;
They will find the streets are guarded by United States Marines.

One of our most famous military songs reveals the history of our enemies are and who we once were. Proud of our faith and our country. Determined to defend it. A Christian nation. For any who doubt it, please read the lyrics to the Battle Hymn of the Republic!

God's ways are higher than our ways but our ways have fallen far below the bar of who we should be. Our ways define us. When over 50 million babies are slaughtered legally by Planned Parenthood, whatever else is done is null and void. They are an evil organization and should be abolished.

While the politically correct crowd will insist that going the way of Sodom and Gomorrah is not going to have repercussions – I beg to disagree. God defines marriage as between one man and one woman.

We have lost our way as a nation but it is not too late. II Chronicles 7:14 is our answer. Trump will make a fine president but he cannot be our savior.

America's salvation is found in Jesus Christ alone. We'll have to go to Him.


----------



## irosie91

those people who want to read the bible----have  NO DOUBT--already done so----
they are FREELY AVAILABLE --------


----------



## IsaacNewton

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> II Chronicles 7:14
> 
> Our founding fathers would be the first to tell us – if they could – that the nation that trusts in God will prevail and the nation that places their trust in anything else, will not.
> 
> Nowhere in the Bible does it tell us to place our trust in men. Yet that is precisely what has happened during this 2016 GOP presidential race. While Donald Trump may not be a born again Christian, I do believe he is _being _saved. Trump has not abandoned the truth in exchange for a GOP establishment endorsement.
> 
> Donald Trump's sincerity places him light years ahead of those who are playing the part of hypocrites.
> 
> I am not so convinced that Trump's opponents are genuine followers of Jesus Christ. We've got a former Catholic who converted to Mormonism and then converted back to Catholicism and a Southern Baptist who is described as a Pentecostal. The Southern Baptists do not believe in the gifts of the Holy Spirit while the Pentecostal denomination does.
> 
> Ted Cruz has more than one question mark hanging over his own head today.
> 
> Marco Rubio's personal attack ads against Trump in Florida speak volumes about his brand of religion - ruthless ambition with little regard for truth or righteousness. His borrowing habits and debt problems reveal a man who is not capable of managing his own household much less a 19 trillion dollar national deficit.
> 
> While Donald Trump has proven he _is_ an astute businessman, he is not God and he cannot give us what isn't his to give. I'm voting for Trump but depending upon the LORD for America's salvation.
> 
> America's blessings come from the Lord. The Christians in America are called by God. When we pray and seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways, God will hear from heaven, forgive our sin and heal our land.
> 
> It is “our ways” that have kept us from the blessings of God. Not crooked politicians who have bent their knee to Baal. We have elected such men because our discernment has been hindered by the sin in our land.
> 
> Our nation is hanging in the balance right now due to a power struggle which is attempting to redefine the future of our sovereignty. House Speaker Paul Ryan has stated that Trump is wrong to suggest a ban on Muslim immigration.  Paul Ryan said, “That is not who we are.” House Speaker Paul Ryan is using President Obama's talking points verbatim.
> 
> I have a question for President Obama and his spokesman Mr. Ryan. Who do you think we are?
> 
> Our founding fathers had some pretty specific ideas about that. Thomas Jefferson understood the danger of Islam. Under his administration, America suffered her first Islamic attack. The story is preserved in the Marine's Hymn. It is the oldest official song in the United States military.
> 
> To the shores of Tripoli refers to the first Barbary War which was fought against Muslim pirates who had captured our Marines and held them for ransom.
> 
> The lyrics, to the Halls of Montezuma refers to the battle of Chapultepec during the Mexican-American war.
> 
> The Marine's Hymn ends with these words:
> 
> In many a strife we've fought for life and never lost our nerve;
> If the Army and the Navy
> Ever look on Heaven's scenes;
> They will find the streets are guarded by United States Marines.
> 
> One of our most famous military songs reveals the history of our enemies are and who we once were. Proud of our faith and our country. Determined to defend it. A Christian nation. For any who doubt it, please read the lyrics to the Battle Hymn of the Republic!
> 
> God's ways are higher than our ways but our ways have fallen far below the bar of who we should be. Our ways define us. When over 50 million babies are slaughtered legally by Planned Parenthood, whatever else is done is null and void. They are an evil organization and should be abolished.
> 
> While the politically correct crowd will insist that going the way of Sodom and Gomorrah is not going to have repercussions – I beg to disagree. God defines marriage as between one man and one woman.
> 
> We have lost our way as a nation but it is not too late. II Chronicles 7:14 is our answer. Trump will make a fine president but he cannot be our savior.
> 
> America's salvation is found in Jesus Christ alone. We'll have to go to Him.



Christians that cheer the killing of hundreds of thousands by 'their' military and then decry abortion as killing? 50 million? At least 200 million children have died in the last 25 years from hunger and disease around the world. Where were you? Where was 'god'? 

Nowhere. Yours is a fake 'god' who only wants you, your familiy, and your clan to survive and make money and be happy. It is a small 'god' of the clan. You don't view a human on the other side of the Earth as human.


----------



## Bleipriester

Hard work has to be done. A saying says heaven helps those who help themselves.


----------



## Muhammed

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> II Chronicles 7:14
> 
> Our founding fathers would be the first to tell us – if they could – that the nation that trusts in God will prevail and the nation that places their trust in anything else, will not.
> 
> Nowhere in the Bible does it tell us to place our trust in men. Yet that is precisely what has happened during this 2016 GOP presidential race. While Donald Trump may not be a born again Christian, I do believe he is _being _saved. Trump has not abandoned the truth in exchange for a GOP establishment endorsement.
> 
> Donald Trump's sincerity places him light years ahead of those who are playing the part of hypocrites.
> 
> I am not so convinced that Trump's opponents are genuine followers of Jesus Christ. We've got a former Catholic who converted to Mormonism and then converted back to Catholicism and a Southern Baptist who is described as a Pentecostal. The Southern Baptists do not believe in the gifts of the Holy Spirit while the Pentecostal denomination does.
> 
> Ted Cruz has more than one question mark hanging over his own head today.
> 
> Marco Rubio's personal attack ads against Trump in Florida speak volumes about his brand of religion - ruthless ambition with little regard for truth or righteousness. His borrowing habits and debt problems reveal a man who is not capable of managing his own household much less a 19 trillion dollar national deficit.
> 
> While Donald Trump has proven he _is_ an astute businessman, he is not God and he cannot give us what isn't his to give. I'm voting for Trump but depending upon the LORD for America's salvation.
> 
> America's blessings come from the Lord. The Christians in America are called by God. When we pray and seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways, God will hear from heaven, forgive our sin and heal our land.
> 
> It is “our ways” that have kept us from the blessings of God. Not crooked politicians who have bent their knee to Baal. We have elected such men because our discernment has been hindered by the sin in our land.
> 
> Our nation is hanging in the balance right now due to a power struggle which is attempting to redefine the future of our sovereignty. House Speaker Paul Ryan has stated that Trump is wrong to suggest a ban on Muslim immigration.  Paul Ryan said, “That is not who we are.” House Speaker Paul Ryan is using President Obama's talking points verbatim.
> 
> I have a question for President Obama and his spokesman Mr. Ryan. Who do you think we are?
> 
> Our founding fathers had some pretty specific ideas about that. Thomas Jefferson understood the danger of Islam. Under his administration, America suffered her first Islamic attack. The story is preserved in the Marine's Hymn. It is the oldest official song in the United States military.
> 
> To the shores of Tripoli refers to the first Barbary War which was fought against Muslim pirates who had captured our Marines and held them for ransom.
> 
> The lyrics, to the Halls of Montezuma refers to the battle of Chapultepec during the Mexican-American war.
> 
> The Marine's Hymn ends with these words:
> 
> In many a strife we've fought for life and never lost our nerve;
> If the Army and the Navy
> Ever look on Heaven's scenes;
> They will find the streets are guarded by United States Marines.
> 
> One of our most famous military songs reveals the history of our enemies are and who we once were. Proud of our faith and our country. Determined to defend it. A Christian nation. For any who doubt it, please read the lyrics to the Battle Hymn of the Republic!
> 
> God's ways are higher than our ways but our ways have fallen far below the bar of who we should be. Our ways define us. When over 50 million babies are slaughtered legally by Planned Parenthood, whatever else is done is null and void. They are an evil organization and should be abolished.
> 
> While the politically correct crowd will insist that going the way of Sodom and Gomorrah is not going to have repercussions – I beg to disagree. God defines marriage as between one man and one woman.
> 
> We have lost our way as a nation but it is not too late. II Chronicles 7:14 is our answer. Trump will make a fine president but he cannot be our savior.
> 
> America's salvation is found in Jesus Christ alone. We'll have to go to Him.


Do you have some sort of problem with people who are not superstitious?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> II Chronicles 7:14
> 
> Our founding fathers would be the first to tell us – if they could – that the nation that trusts in God will prevail and the nation that places their trust in anything else, will not.
> 
> Nowhere in the Bible does it tell us to place our trust in men. Yet that is precisely what has happened during this 2016 GOP presidential race. While Donald Trump may not be a born again Christian, I do believe he is _being _saved. Trump has not abandoned the truth in exchange for a GOP establishment endorsement.
> 
> Donald Trump's sincerity places him light years ahead of those who are playing the part of hypocrites.
> 
> I am not so convinced that Trump's opponents are genuine followers of Jesus Christ. We've got a former Catholic who converted to Mormonism and then converted back to Catholicism and a Southern Baptist who is described as a Pentecostal. The Southern Baptists do not believe in the gifts of the Holy Spirit while the Pentecostal denomination does.
> 
> Ted Cruz has more than one question mark hanging over his own head today.
> 
> Marco Rubio's personal attack ads against Trump in Florida speak volumes about his brand of religion - ruthless ambition with little regard for truth or righteousness. His borrowing habits and debt problems reveal a man who is not capable of managing his own household much less a 19 trillion dollar national deficit.
> 
> While Donald Trump has proven he _is_ an astute businessman, he is not God and he cannot give us what isn't his to give. I'm voting for Trump but depending upon the LORD for America's salvation.
> 
> America's blessings come from the Lord. The Christians in America are called by God. When we pray and seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways, God will hear from heaven, forgive our sin and heal our land.
> 
> It is “our ways” that have kept us from the blessings of God. Not crooked politicians who have bent their knee to Baal. We have elected such men because our discernment has been hindered by the sin in our land.
> 
> Our nation is hanging in the balance right now due to a power struggle which is attempting to redefine the future of our sovereignty. House Speaker Paul Ryan has stated that Trump is wrong to suggest a ban on Muslim immigration.  Paul Ryan said, “That is not who we are.” House Speaker Paul Ryan is using President Obama's talking points verbatim.
> 
> I have a question for President Obama and his spokesman Mr. Ryan. Who do you think we are?
> 
> Our founding fathers had some pretty specific ideas about that. Thomas Jefferson understood the danger of Islam. Under his administration, America suffered her first Islamic attack. The story is preserved in the Marine's Hymn. It is the oldest official song in the United States military.
> 
> To the shores of Tripoli refers to the first Barbary War which was fought against Muslim pirates who had captured our Marines and held them for ransom.
> 
> The lyrics, to the Halls of Montezuma refers to the battle of Chapultepec during the Mexican-American war.
> 
> The Marine's Hymn ends with these words:
> 
> In many a strife we've fought for life and never lost our nerve;
> If the Army and the Navy
> Ever look on Heaven's scenes;
> They will find the streets are guarded by United States Marines.
> 
> One of our most famous military songs reveals the history of our enemies are and who we once were. Proud of our faith and our country. Determined to defend it. A Christian nation. For any who doubt it, please read the lyrics to the Battle Hymn of the Republic!
> 
> God's ways are higher than our ways but our ways have fallen far below the bar of who we should be. Our ways define us. When over 50 million babies are slaughtered legally by Planned Parenthood, whatever else is done is null and void. They are an evil organization and should be abolished.
> 
> While the politically correct crowd will insist that going the way of Sodom and Gomorrah is not going to have repercussions – I beg to disagree. God defines marriage as between one man and one woman.
> 
> We have lost our way as a nation but it is not too late. II Chronicles 7:14 is our answer. Trump will make a fine president but he cannot be our savior.
> 
> America's salvation is found in Jesus Christ alone. We'll have to go to Him.



The founding fathers went to great lengths to make sure this is not, in fact, a Christian nation.  Read Jefferson's views on religion.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> II Chronicles 7:14
> 
> Our founding fathers would be the first to tell us – if they could – that the nation that trusts in God will prevail and the nation that places their trust in anything else, will not.
> 
> Nowhere in the Bible does it tell us to place our trust in men. Yet that is precisely what has happened during this 2016 GOP presidential race. While Donald Trump may not be a born again Christian, I do believe he is _being _saved. Trump has not abandoned the truth in exchange for a GOP establishment endorsement.
> 
> Donald Trump's sincerity places him light years ahead of those who are playing the part of hypocrites.
> 
> I am not so convinced that Trump's opponents are genuine followers of Jesus Christ. We've got a former Catholic who converted to Mormonism and then converted back to Catholicism and a Southern Baptist who is described as a Pentecostal. The Southern Baptists do not believe in the gifts of the Holy Spirit while the Pentecostal denomination does.
> 
> Ted Cruz has more than one question mark hanging over his own head today.
> 
> Marco Rubio's personal attack ads against Trump in Florida speak volumes about his brand of religion - ruthless ambition with little regard for truth or righteousness. His borrowing habits and debt problems reveal a man who is not capable of managing his own household much less a 19 trillion dollar national deficit.
> 
> While Donald Trump has proven he _is_ an astute businessman, he is not God and he cannot give us what isn't his to give. I'm voting for Trump but depending upon the LORD for America's salvation.
> 
> America's blessings come from the Lord. The Christians in America are called by God. When we pray and seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways, God will hear from heaven, forgive our sin and heal our land.
> 
> It is “our ways” that have kept us from the blessings of God. Not crooked politicians who have bent their knee to Baal. We have elected such men because our discernment has been hindered by the sin in our land.
> 
> Our nation is hanging in the balance right now due to a power struggle which is attempting to redefine the future of our sovereignty. House Speaker Paul Ryan has stated that Trump is wrong to suggest a ban on Muslim immigration.  Paul Ryan said, “That is not who we are.” House Speaker Paul Ryan is using President Obama's talking points verbatim.
> 
> I have a question for President Obama and his spokesman Mr. Ryan. Who do you think we are?
> 
> Our founding fathers had some pretty specific ideas about that. Thomas Jefferson understood the danger of Islam. Under his administration, America suffered her first Islamic attack. The story is preserved in the Marine's Hymn. It is the oldest official song in the United States military.
> 
> To the shores of Tripoli refers to the first Barbary War which was fought against Muslim pirates who had captured our Marines and held them for ransom.
> 
> The lyrics, to the Halls of Montezuma refers to the battle of Chapultepec during the Mexican-American war.
> 
> The Marine's Hymn ends with these words:
> 
> In many a strife we've fought for life and never lost our nerve;
> If the Army and the Navy
> Ever look on Heaven's scenes;
> They will find the streets are guarded by United States Marines.
> 
> One of our most famous military songs reveals the history of our enemies are and who we once were. Proud of our faith and our country. Determined to defend it. *A Christian nation. For any who doubt it, please read the lyrics to the Battle Hymn of the Republic!*
> 
> God's ways are higher than our ways but our ways have fallen far below the bar of who we should be. Our ways define us. When over 50 million babies are slaughtered legally by Planned Parenthood, whatever else is done is null and void. They are an evil organization and should be abolished.
> 
> While the politically correct crowd will insist that going the way of Sodom and Gomorrah is not going to have repercussions – I beg to disagree. God defines marriage as between one man and one woman.
> 
> We have lost our way as a nation but it is not too late. II Chronicles 7:14 is our answer. Trump will make a fine president but he cannot be our savior.
> 
> America's salvation is found in Jesus Christ alone. We'll have to go to Him.



The battle Hymn of the Republican has no official standing.   Yes, it is a very popular song.  But your claims that this proves we are a Christian nation is simply wrong.


----------



## Moonglow

The US was first attacked by Islam during Jefferson as president.I don't think a religion can attack people or capital ships...People of that religion does and can attack, but not a religion...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

IsaacNewton said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> II Chronicles 7:14
> 
> Our founding fathers would be the first to tell us – if they could – that the nation that trusts in God will prevail and the nation that places their trust in anything else, will not.
> 
> Nowhere in the Bible does it tell us to place our trust in men. Yet that is precisely what has happened during this 2016 GOP presidential race. While Donald Trump may not be a born again Christian, I do believe he is _being _saved. Trump has not abandoned the truth in exchange for a GOP establishment endorsement.
> 
> Donald Trump's sincerity places him light years ahead of those who are playing the part of hypocrites.
> 
> I am not so convinced that Trump's opponents are genuine followers of Jesus Christ. We've got a former Catholic who converted to Mormonism and then converted back to Catholicism and a Southern Baptist who is described as a Pentecostal. The Southern Baptists do not believe in the gifts of the Holy Spirit while the Pentecostal denomination does.
> 
> Ted Cruz has more than one question mark hanging over his own head today.
> 
> Marco Rubio's personal attack ads against Trump in Florida speak volumes about his brand of religion - ruthless ambition with little regard for truth or righteousness. His borrowing habits and debt problems reveal a man who is not capable of managing his own household much less a 19 trillion dollar national deficit.
> 
> While Donald Trump has proven he _is_ an astute businessman, he is not God and he cannot give us what isn't his to give. I'm voting for Trump but depending upon the LORD for America's salvation.
> 
> America's blessings come from the Lord. The Christians in America are called by God. When we pray and seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways, God will hear from heaven, forgive our sin and heal our land.
> 
> It is “our ways” that have kept us from the blessings of God. Not crooked politicians who have bent their knee to Baal. We have elected such men because our discernment has been hindered by the sin in our land.
> 
> Our nation is hanging in the balance right now due to a power struggle which is attempting to redefine the future of our sovereignty. House Speaker Paul Ryan has stated that Trump is wrong to suggest a ban on Muslim immigration.  Paul Ryan said, “That is not who we are.” House Speaker Paul Ryan is using President Obama's talking points verbatim.
> 
> I have a question for President Obama and his spokesman Mr. Ryan. Who do you think we are?
> 
> Our founding fathers had some pretty specific ideas about that. Thomas Jefferson understood the danger of Islam. Under his administration, America suffered her first Islamic attack. The story is preserved in the Marine's Hymn. It is the oldest official song in the United States military.
> 
> To the shores of Tripoli refers to the first Barbary War which was fought against Muslim pirates who had captured our Marines and held them for ransom.
> 
> The lyrics, to the Halls of Montezuma refers to the battle of Chapultepec during the Mexican-American war.
> 
> The Marine's Hymn ends with these words:
> 
> In many a strife we've fought for life and never lost our nerve;
> If the Army and the Navy
> Ever look on Heaven's scenes;
> They will find the streets are guarded by United States Marines.
> 
> One of our most famous military songs reveals the history of our enemies are and who we once were. Proud of our faith and our country. Determined to defend it. A Christian nation. For any who doubt it, please read the lyrics to the Battle Hymn of the Republic!
> 
> God's ways are higher than our ways but our ways have fallen far below the bar of who we should be. Our ways define us. When over 50 million babies are slaughtered legally by Planned Parenthood, whatever else is done is null and void. They are an evil organization and should be abolished.
> 
> While the politically correct crowd will insist that going the way of Sodom and Gomorrah is not going to have repercussions – I beg to disagree. God defines marriage as between one man and one woman.
> 
> We have lost our way as a nation but it is not too late. II Chronicles 7:14 is our answer. Trump will make a fine president but he cannot be our savior.
> 
> America's salvation is found in Jesus Christ alone. We'll have to go to Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians that cheer the killing of hundreds of thousands by 'their' military and then decry abortion as killing? 50 million? At least 200 million children have died in the last 25 years from hunger and disease around the world. Where were you? Where was 'god'?
> 
> Nowhere. Yours is a fake 'god' who only wants you, your familiy, and your clan to survive and make money and be happy. It is a small 'god' of the clan. You don't view a human on the other side of the Earth as human.
Click to expand...




IsaacNewton

We see it constantly - criticism of President Obama for not dropping bombs on civilians. The US has carried out more than 10K successful strikes against ISIL.  That number does not count the planes that return to base without dropping their bombs.

Republicans, including the candidates for president, say they want to "carpet bomb" ISIL but if you ask where they would do that, they can't answer because they want to kill innocent civilians. Obama has refused to do that and has insisted the US attack only the enemy.

Have there been civilian casualties? Of course. But accidentally killing innocents is a hell of a lot different than what the right has said they would do. 

I just noticed Bleipriester 's sig ... This morning's news included footage from one of Pooting's strikes against ISIL. He ordered the bombing of a FRUIT MARKET in Syria. They hit it twice in what they call "double tapping". Footage showed many dead and wounded, including very small children. One little boy on a stretcher was moaning in pain. They said he died minutes later. 

According to RWs, that makes Pooting a "real leader" and Obama's targeting and successfully striking ISIL makes him a failure.

OP says Trumpery has not abandoned the truth when, in fact, he has never even met the truth.

And for Pete's sake, when will people stop saying the "founding fathers" designed the US to be a "christian" nation. OP really needs to educate herself.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Moonglow said:


> The US was first attacked by Islam during Jefferson as president.I don't think a religion can attack people or capital ships...People of that religion does and can attack, but not a religion...



"I don't think a religion can attack people..."

But we're seeing Trumpery and his followers attack a religion.


----------



## Bleipriester

Luddly Neddite said:


> I just noticed Bleipriester 's sig ... This morning's news included footage from one of Pooting's strikes against ISIL. He ordered the bombing of a FRUIT MARKET in Syria. They hit it twice in what they call "double tapping". Footage showed many dead and wounded, including very small children. One little boy on a stretcher was moaning in pain. They said he died minutes later.


If you want to know if Luddly Neddite just only may have told the truth, click here:
russian air force fruit market - Google-Suche


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Bleipriester said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed Bleipriester 's sig ... This morning's news included footage from one of Pooting's strikes against ISIL. He ordered the bombing of a FRUIT MARKET in Syria. They hit it twice in what they call "double tapping". Footage showed many dead and wounded, including very small children. One little boy on a stretcher was moaning in pain. They said he died minutes later.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know if Luddly Neddite just only may have told the truth, click here:
> russian air force fruit market - Google-Suche
Click to expand...



Bleipriester

Here's video.

Syria: Undercover behind rebel lines - CNN.com


----------



## Bleipriester

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed Bleipriester 's sig ... This morning's news included footage from one of Pooting's strikes against ISIL. He ordered the bombing of a FRUIT MARKET in Syria. They hit it twice in what they call "double tapping". Footage showed many dead and wounded, including very small children. One little boy on a stretcher was moaning in pain. They said he died minutes later.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know if Luddly Neddite just only may have told the truth, click here:
> russian air force fruit market - Google-Suche
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester
> 
> Here's video.
> 
> Syria: Undercover behind rebel lines - CNN.com
Click to expand...

So ISIS are now "rebels" dreaming of peace on a fruit market in Aleppo? 



			
				Luddly Neddite said:
			
		

> This morning's news included footage from one of Pooting's strikes against ISIL. He ordered the bombing of a FRUIT MARKET in Syria.





			
				Rebel-held Syria (CNN) said:
			
		

> Russia says it is only targeting "terrorists" -- fighters with ISIS and the al Qaeda affiliate Jabhat al-Nusra. But the strike we saw hit a fruit market.



So this is what CNN calls the truth about Syria. People stay in their places and wait for the next airstrike to kill them? Seriously? Did Hillary tell you that?


----------



## Weatherman2020

IsaacNewton said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> II Chronicles 7:14
> 
> Our founding fathers would be the first to tell us – if they could – that the nation that trusts in God will prevail and the nation that places their trust in anything else, will not.
> 
> Nowhere in the Bible does it tell us to place our trust in men. Yet that is precisely what has happened during this 2016 GOP presidential race. While Donald Trump may not be a born again Christian, I do believe he is _being _saved. Trump has not abandoned the truth in exchange for a GOP establishment endorsement.
> 
> Donald Trump's sincerity places him light years ahead of those who are playing the part of hypocrites.
> 
> I am not so convinced that Trump's opponents are genuine followers of Jesus Christ. We've got a former Catholic who converted to Mormonism and then converted back to Catholicism and a Southern Baptist who is described as a Pentecostal. The Southern Baptists do not believe in the gifts of the Holy Spirit while the Pentecostal denomination does.
> 
> Ted Cruz has more than one question mark hanging over his own head today.
> 
> Marco Rubio's personal attack ads against Trump in Florida speak volumes about his brand of religion - ruthless ambition with little regard for truth or righteousness. His borrowing habits and debt problems reveal a man who is not capable of managing his own household much less a 19 trillion dollar national deficit.
> 
> While Donald Trump has proven he _is_ an astute businessman, he is not God and he cannot give us what isn't his to give. I'm voting for Trump but depending upon the LORD for America's salvation.
> 
> America's blessings come from the Lord. The Christians in America are called by God. When we pray and seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways, God will hear from heaven, forgive our sin and heal our land.
> 
> It is “our ways” that have kept us from the blessings of God. Not crooked politicians who have bent their knee to Baal. We have elected such men because our discernment has been hindered by the sin in our land.
> 
> Our nation is hanging in the balance right now due to a power struggle which is attempting to redefine the future of our sovereignty. House Speaker Paul Ryan has stated that Trump is wrong to suggest a ban on Muslim immigration.  Paul Ryan said, “That is not who we are.” House Speaker Paul Ryan is using President Obama's talking points verbatim.
> 
> I have a question for President Obama and his spokesman Mr. Ryan. Who do you think we are?
> 
> Our founding fathers had some pretty specific ideas about that. Thomas Jefferson understood the danger of Islam. Under his administration, America suffered her first Islamic attack. The story is preserved in the Marine's Hymn. It is the oldest official song in the United States military.
> 
> To the shores of Tripoli refers to the first Barbary War which was fought against Muslim pirates who had captured our Marines and held them for ransom.
> 
> The lyrics, to the Halls of Montezuma refers to the battle of Chapultepec during the Mexican-American war.
> 
> The Marine's Hymn ends with these words:
> 
> In many a strife we've fought for life and never lost our nerve;
> If the Army and the Navy
> Ever look on Heaven's scenes;
> They will find the streets are guarded by United States Marines.
> 
> One of our most famous military songs reveals the history of our enemies are and who we once were. Proud of our faith and our country. Determined to defend it. A Christian nation. For any who doubt it, please read the lyrics to the Battle Hymn of the Republic!
> 
> God's ways are higher than our ways but our ways have fallen far below the bar of who we should be. Our ways define us. When over 50 million babies are slaughtered legally by Planned Parenthood, whatever else is done is null and void. They are an evil organization and should be abolished.
> 
> While the politically correct crowd will insist that going the way of Sodom and Gomorrah is not going to have repercussions – I beg to disagree. God defines marriage as between one man and one woman.
> 
> We have lost our way as a nation but it is not too late. II Chronicles 7:14 is our answer. Trump will make a fine president but he cannot be our savior.
> 
> America's salvation is found in Jesus Christ alone. We'll have to go to Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians that cheer the killing of hundreds of thousands by 'their' military and then decry abortion as killing? 50 million? At least 200 million children have died in the last 25 years from hunger and disease around the world. Where were you? Where was 'god'?
> 
> Nowhere. Yours is a fake 'god' who only wants you, your familiy, and your clan to survive and make money and be happy. It is a small 'god' of the clan. You don't view a human on the other side of the Earth as human.
Click to expand...

Equating babies as equal to NAZI soldiers.
Who said the lefts moral compass is broken?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Weatherman2020 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> II Chronicles 7:14
> 
> Our founding fathers would be the first to tell us – if they could – that the nation that trusts in God will prevail and the nation that places their trust in anything else, will not.
> 
> Nowhere in the Bible does it tell us to place our trust in men. Yet that is precisely what has happened during this 2016 GOP presidential race. While Donald Trump may not be a born again Christian, I do believe he is _being _saved. Trump has not abandoned the truth in exchange for a GOP establishment endorsement.
> 
> Donald Trump's sincerity places him light years ahead of those who are playing the part of hypocrites.
> 
> I am not so convinced that Trump's opponents are genuine followers of Jesus Christ. We've got a former Catholic who converted to Mormonism and then converted back to Catholicism and a Southern Baptist who is described as a Pentecostal. The Southern Baptists do not believe in the gifts of the Holy Spirit while the Pentecostal denomination does.
> 
> Ted Cruz has more than one question mark hanging over his own head today.
> 
> Marco Rubio's personal attack ads against Trump in Florida speak volumes about his brand of religion - ruthless ambition with little regard for truth or righteousness. His borrowing habits and debt problems reveal a man who is not capable of managing his own household much less a 19 trillion dollar national deficit.
> 
> While Donald Trump has proven he _is_ an astute businessman, he is not God and he cannot give us what isn't his to give. I'm voting for Trump but depending upon the LORD for America's salvation.
> 
> America's blessings come from the Lord. The Christians in America are called by God. When we pray and seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways, God will hear from heaven, forgive our sin and heal our land.
> 
> It is “our ways” that have kept us from the blessings of God. Not crooked politicians who have bent their knee to Baal. We have elected such men because our discernment has been hindered by the sin in our land.
> 
> Our nation is hanging in the balance right now due to a power struggle which is attempting to redefine the future of our sovereignty. House Speaker Paul Ryan has stated that Trump is wrong to suggest a ban on Muslim immigration.  Paul Ryan said, “That is not who we are.” House Speaker Paul Ryan is using President Obama's talking points verbatim.
> 
> I have a question for President Obama and his spokesman Mr. Ryan. Who do you think we are?
> 
> Our founding fathers had some pretty specific ideas about that. Thomas Jefferson understood the danger of Islam. Under his administration, America suffered her first Islamic attack. The story is preserved in the Marine's Hymn. It is the oldest official song in the United States military.
> 
> To the shores of Tripoli refers to the first Barbary War which was fought against Muslim pirates who had captured our Marines and held them for ransom.
> 
> The lyrics, to the Halls of Montezuma refers to the battle of Chapultepec during the Mexican-American war.
> 
> The Marine's Hymn ends with these words:
> 
> In many a strife we've fought for life and never lost our nerve;
> If the Army and the Navy
> Ever look on Heaven's scenes;
> They will find the streets are guarded by United States Marines.
> 
> One of our most famous military songs reveals the history of our enemies are and who we once were. Proud of our faith and our country. Determined to defend it. A Christian nation. For any who doubt it, please read the lyrics to the Battle Hymn of the Republic!
> 
> God's ways are higher than our ways but our ways have fallen far below the bar of who we should be. Our ways define us. When over 50 million babies are slaughtered legally by Planned Parenthood, whatever else is done is null and void. They are an evil organization and should be abolished.
> 
> While the politically correct crowd will insist that going the way of Sodom and Gomorrah is not going to have repercussions – I beg to disagree. God defines marriage as between one man and one woman.
> 
> We have lost our way as a nation but it is not too late. II Chronicles 7:14 is our answer. Trump will make a fine president but he cannot be our savior.
> 
> America's salvation is found in Jesus Christ alone. We'll have to go to Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians that cheer the killing of hundreds of thousands by 'their' military and then decry abortion as killing? 50 million? At least 200 million children have died in the last 25 years from hunger and disease around the world. Where were you? Where was 'god'?
> 
> Nowhere. Yours is a fake 'god' who only wants you, your familiy, and your clan to survive and make money and be happy. It is a small 'god' of the clan. You don't view a human on the other side of the Earth as human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equating babies as equal to NAZI soldiers.
> Who said the lefts moral compass is broken?
Click to expand...


What are you smoking junior.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Bleipriester said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed Bleipriester 's sig ... This morning's news included footage from one of Pooting's strikes against ISIL. He ordered the bombing of a FRUIT MARKET in Syria. They hit it twice in what they call "double tapping". Footage showed many dead and wounded, including very small children. One little boy on a stretcher was moaning in pain. They said he died minutes later.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know if Luddly Neddite just only may have told the truth, click here:
> russian air force fruit market - Google-Suche
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester
> 
> Here's video.
> 
> Syria: Undercover behind rebel lines - CNN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So ISIS are now "rebels" dreaming of peace on a fruit market in Aleppo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning's news included footage from one of Pooting's strikes against ISIL. He ordered the bombing of a FRUIT MARKET in Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel-held Syria (CNN) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia says it is only targeting "terrorists" -- fighters with ISIS and the al Qaeda affiliate Jabhat al-Nusra. But the strike we saw hit a fruit market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is what CNN calls the truth about Syria. People stay in their places and wait for the next airstrike to kill them? Seriously? Did Hillary tell you that?
Click to expand...



And having successfully blown up grapefruit, RW (and Trumpery) hero Pooting has turned tail and run. To be fair, he called it 'goals reached'. 

Meanwhile, Obama and the more than 65 country coalition continue to target the enemy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleipriester

Luddly Neddite said:


> Meanwhile, Obama and the more than 65 country coalition continue to target the enemy.


Quite funny as this 65 country coalition will need another two years to match with Russia´s number of strikes.

From your own source:


----------



## Weatherman2020

IsaacNewton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.
> II Chronicles 7:14
> 
> Our founding fathers would be the first to tell us – if they could – that the nation that trusts in God will prevail and the nation that places their trust in anything else, will not.
> 
> Nowhere in the Bible does it tell us to place our trust in men. Yet that is precisely what has happened during this 2016 GOP presidential race. While Donald Trump may not be a born again Christian, I do believe he is _being _saved. Trump has not abandoned the truth in exchange for a GOP establishment endorsement.
> 
> Donald Trump's sincerity places him light years ahead of those who are playing the part of hypocrites.
> 
> I am not so convinced that Trump's opponents are genuine followers of Jesus Christ. We've got a former Catholic who converted to Mormonism and then converted back to Catholicism and a Southern Baptist who is described as a Pentecostal. The Southern Baptists do not believe in the gifts of the Holy Spirit while the Pentecostal denomination does.
> 
> Ted Cruz has more than one question mark hanging over his own head today.
> 
> Marco Rubio's personal attack ads against Trump in Florida speak volumes about his brand of religion - ruthless ambition with little regard for truth or righteousness. His borrowing habits and debt problems reveal a man who is not capable of managing his own household much less a 19 trillion dollar national deficit.
> 
> While Donald Trump has proven he _is_ an astute businessman, he is not God and he cannot give us what isn't his to give. I'm voting for Trump but depending upon the LORD for America's salvation.
> 
> America's blessings come from the Lord. The Christians in America are called by God. When we pray and seek God's face and turn from our wicked ways, God will hear from heaven, forgive our sin and heal our land.
> 
> It is “our ways” that have kept us from the blessings of God. Not crooked politicians who have bent their knee to Baal. We have elected such men because our discernment has been hindered by the sin in our land.
> 
> Our nation is hanging in the balance right now due to a power struggle which is attempting to redefine the future of our sovereignty. House Speaker Paul Ryan has stated that Trump is wrong to suggest a ban on Muslim immigration.  Paul Ryan said, “That is not who we are.” House Speaker Paul Ryan is using President Obama's talking points verbatim.
> 
> I have a question for President Obama and his spokesman Mr. Ryan. Who do you think we are?
> 
> Our founding fathers had some pretty specific ideas about that. Thomas Jefferson understood the danger of Islam. Under his administration, America suffered her first Islamic attack. The story is preserved in the Marine's Hymn. It is the oldest official song in the United States military.
> 
> To the shores of Tripoli refers to the first Barbary War which was fought against Muslim pirates who had captured our Marines and held them for ransom.
> 
> The lyrics, to the Halls of Montezuma refers to the battle of Chapultepec during the Mexican-American war.
> 
> The Marine's Hymn ends with these words:
> 
> In many a strife we've fought for life and never lost our nerve;
> If the Army and the Navy
> Ever look on Heaven's scenes;
> They will find the streets are guarded by United States Marines.
> 
> One of our most famous military songs reveals the history of our enemies are and who we once were. Proud of our faith and our country. Determined to defend it. A Christian nation. For any who doubt it, please read the lyrics to the Battle Hymn of the Republic!
> 
> God's ways are higher than our ways but our ways have fallen far below the bar of who we should be. Our ways define us. When over 50 million babies are slaughtered legally by Planned Parenthood, whatever else is done is null and void. They are an evil organization and should be abolished.
> 
> While the politically correct crowd will insist that going the way of Sodom and Gomorrah is not going to have repercussions – I beg to disagree. God defines marriage as between one man and one woman.
> 
> We have lost our way as a nation but it is not too late. II Chronicles 7:14 is our answer. Trump will make a fine president but he cannot be our savior.
> 
> America's salvation is found in Jesus Christ alone. We'll have to go to Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians that cheer the killing of hundreds of thousands by 'their' military and then decry abortion as killing? 50 million? At least 200 million children have died in the last 25 years from hunger and disease around the world. Where were you? Where was 'god'?
> 
> Nowhere. Yours is a fake 'god' who only wants you, your familiy, and your clan to survive and make money and be happy. It is a small 'god' of the clan. You don't view a human on the other side of the Earth as human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equating babies as equal to NAZI soldiers.
> Who said the lefts moral compass is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you smoking junior.
Click to expand...

Hilarious coming from someone who labels religious people as delusional and uses the moniker of the devout Christian Isaac Newton.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Uh, yeah, Isaac Newton is known for his...religion. Don't sit under any more apple trees.


----------



## Weatherman2020

IsaacNewton said:


> Uh, yeah, Isaac Newton is known for his...religion. Don't sit under any more apple trees.


Isaac Newton is known for his faith - by everyone except you, dumbass.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Weatherman2020 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah, Isaac Newton is known for his...religion. Don't sit under any more apple trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac Newton is known for his faith - by everyone except you, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Riiiiight. That whole Law of Gravity thing, no one remembers where that came from...


----------



## Agit8r

"My German Volksgenossen, we have a great deal to rectify before our own history and before our eternal Lord. Providence had withdrawn its protection from us. Our Volk had fallen, plunging to a depth to which a Volk has rarely fallen before. In this difficult plight we have once again learned how to pray; we have learned to respect our Lord; we have regained our faith in the virtues of a Volk, and have endeavored to be better again."
-- *Adolf Hitler*; from speech in Cologne (March 28, 1936)

I was going to try to resist the temptation, but then Trump was brought up...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Obama and the more than 65 country coalition continue to target the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite funny as this 65 country coalition will need another two years to match with Russia´s number of strikes.
> 
> From your own source:
Click to expand...



Thank you Bleipriester

I realize you want to side against your own country but this is the exact point I was making. I probably should have posted those graphs but I just figure people would see the obvious.

*"Source: Russia Ministry of Defense ... Russia counts sorties flown. The United States counts strikes on targets"*

=======
*War on ISIS: Who's doing what?*


----------



## Bleipriester

Luddly Neddite said:


> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Obama and the more than 65 country coalition continue to target the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite funny as this 65 country coalition will need another two years to match with Russia´s number of strikes.
> 
> From your own source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bleipriester
> 
> I realize you want to side against your own country but this is the exact point I was making. I probably should have posted those graphs but I just figure people would see the obvious.
> 
> *"Source: Russia Ministry of Defense ... Russia counts sorties flown. The United States counts strikes on targets"*
> 
> =======
> *War on ISIS: Who's doing what?*
Click to expand...

What has my country to do with that and what have simple facts to do with this?
Simple fact is, that many sorties flown by the US didn´t strike the enemy and this is why the US counts the strikes and not the sorties.
U.S. bombers hold fire on Islamic State targets amid ground intelligence blackout


----------

